# Less than 2 weeks to go/ last pauns scouting trim



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

There is less than 2 weeks before the official opener!! HOORAY!!

I made my final scouting trip before opening weekend, I have to to say I am stoked! I have been down a half a dozen times, and the first couple was kinda depressing, enough for me to make a "help me" thread looking for answers to my question- why is the pauns unit a premium unit? 
And with the help of a resident biologist and a very very helpful UWN member pointing me in the right direction, I finally found the deer.. Now I have a half a dozen good spots that hold good deer, and I am going I be facing a hard decision where I want to be on opening morning. 
I have taken hundreds of photos and videos.. 
(Note* I have not done the phone scope thing for very long, so I am not an expert at this) 
I wanted to share some of my pics/vids.. 
I have not found anything monsterous, but I am satisfied with the deer I have found!


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Stupid auto correct.. I meant trip.. Darn..


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Oh no I just called auto correct a name. I hope I don't get a strike for that....


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

The Paunsy is an awesome place for sure, One of my favorites..

Nice pics and good luck!


----------



## Rattler (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice. That one buck looks like his daddy was an antelope...


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Rattler said:


> Very nice. That one buck looks like his daddy was an antelope...


I had to take a second glance.. I thought it was a prong.. Cool, but sad buck


----------



## Bigwayner (May 24, 2011)

Looks like you are in the right area!!! Keep the posts coming throughout the hunt so we know how it ends!


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Heres to wishing you a GREAT HUNT. Heres to wishing it were me. Love the place


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Some great bucks there to pick from.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice bucks. Trim is nice.


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

First off, congrats on drawing a tag. The best of luck on your hunt, looks like you have a lot of prospects. If you chat with the biologists again ask him why are there such large populations of big bucks as compared to any of the other units North, West or East of there. I know that there are large bucks in these units but nowhere in the numbers where your tag is! Make sure to post a pic of your big bruiser.


----------

